# Spotted Paphs



## theorchidzone (Jan 1, 2016)

Spotted season is here.

Yellow petals from Duerbusch.

Red petals from OZ breeding.

I love them both!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trdyl (Jan 1, 2016)

They are very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

serious spots


----------



## cattmad (Jan 2, 2016)

Both are very nice.

I like what Oliver is doing with size and spots, but he needs to inject colour back in, from what I have seen his breeding is producing a lot of bland colours


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 2, 2016)

I have heard this before. Do you consider the first one bland?
Just trying to understand.
JC



cattmad said:


> Both are very nice.
> 
> I like what Oliver is doing with size and spots, but he needs to inject colour back in, from what I have seen his breeding is producing a lot of bland colours


----------



## papheteer (Jan 2, 2016)

Great spotteds!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2016)

These are great especially the first one.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 2, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> I have heard this before. Do you consider the first one bland?
> Just trying to understand.
> JC



To be honest I do find it bland, and it's better than a lot I have seen where even the pouch is light brown.

A lot of Oliver's breeding look the same to me, and too brown, very little red


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2016)

I actually prefer #1 - better contrast between the spots and background catch my eye.


----------



## jimspaphs (Jan 2, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> I actually prefer #1 - better contrast between the spots and background catch my eye.



yep,No1 for me---


----------



## phraggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder --------I think I may be going a little blind!!

Ed


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 2, 2016)

Love the first one, even though they both are lovely.


----------



## fibre (Jan 2, 2016)

Both are wonderful spotted!
I like the Dürbusch one more because of the better articulated spots on the petals. You can't have red dots on a red background. I would prefer a solid dark colored pouch too. But this is a hard to achieve goal I guess. 

And I would love to see it crossed with something like Icy Galaxy, Snow Galaxy, or similar white Complex with Winston Churchill in its ancestry!

Btw: What is the name of the Dürbusch Paph?


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

The Duerbusch cross is

Spotted World X Mem. Heinrich Duerbusch





fibre said:


> Both are wonderful spotted!
> I like the Dürbusch one more because of the better articulated spots on the petals. You can't have red dots on a red background. I would prefer a solid dark colored pouch too. But this is a hard to achieve goal I guess.
> 
> And I would love to see it crossed with something like Icy Galaxy, Snow Galaxy, or similar white Complex with Winston Churchill in its ancestry!
> ...


----------



## fibre (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the name! Will you use it for breeding?


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, certainly. I bought a large amount of stock from Oliver for this purpose. That is the goal. Some of Oliver's stock came from OZ years ago, but clearly he has bred in a different direction, and he has done a great job.

I am still thinking on this one, but I am hoping to remove the red background color, since this one is half way there, but keeping the red spots to make yellow spotted. Also the suggestion to white lines makes sense. We bloomed out a cream (white X spotted) with spots a year or two back, and it was well liked, for sure. (first photo)

Below, are the sorts of directions, although hoping for improved of course! The yellow petal ones are from Orchids Royale.

JC


















fibre said:


> Thanks for the name! Will you use it for breeding?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2016)

I also prefer the first one, actually by huge margin.
The background color scheme is very different than typical spotted bulldogs, and in this sense alone, it is the opposite of bland. 
Plus, it's got lots of spots everywhere.

The second one is actually bland, same tone of color all over with mudded spots. If one prefers dark color, then, maybe not bland. 

I like the latter two of those three.


----------



## fibre (Jan 2, 2016)

These Orchid Royale crosses are quite interesting with all their bold spots. 
I like #1 of those three a lot because of its more clear colored pouch and because it has no 'wash' at the edges of the petals. 
On the other hand the spots on the petals of the green/white one are smaller than the others. It is not easy to get bold spotted petals on white complex Paphs...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2016)

fibre said:


> . It is not easy to get bold spotted petals on white complex Paphs...



Like a big brachy species???


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not usually fond of these big complex Paphs, but these are interesting.


----------



## labskaus (Jan 5, 2016)

I am with the majority here, the first has very clear spots, which are a bit washed out on yours. I do think, though, that the pouch colour of these yellow spotted has been a bit neglected in breeding so far. I'm usually looking for solid colour on the pouch, esp. on spotteds and reds.


----------

